# African Dwarf Frog Eggs?



## firestarflash

Hello, My male and female ADFs have been in amplexus lately and now we have these little things around the tank. They look like eggs to me but they’re scattered all over the sand so I’m not sure. Are these eggs or just poop? Thanks!


----------

